# Razer Naga Problem left and right click



## Cersei (Jun 6, 2013)

*Problem:* My Razer Nagas left and right click button are not working properly, my left click cant be used for left clicking and only shut down open windows like my browser while right click does the same only that if you hold left click it would go down into some kind of a slow scroll mode with a cirle and 4 arrows pointing at diffrent directions. All other buttons are working perfectly fine even scroll button is working. 

*What happened?* I was gaming one night playing WarZ, after that I turned off computer and went to sleep. Next day I turned on my computer and my mice was spasing and stuttering all over the screen when i was moving it, right nor left click was working so i had to use keyboard to login. 

I have w7 64bit and tried it on my other computer this time with same op system but It's a laptop. I had the same problem. I could solve the spasing and stuttering by using laptop pad to download synapse 2.0 and disable polingrate to 125 hz and turning off logo light and button light. Everything worked fine again even on my stationary pc but left and right button was not working. 

What I've tried:

Uninstalling Anything to do with Razer [X]
Reinstalling[X]
Searching on Google for hours [x]
Trying all USB ports [x]
Updating firmware [x]

I've had the mice working for a month or two but with old drivers because synapse 2.0 would't work on my computer at first so I then downloaded razer naga configurator and It worked fine, untill this very random thing happened.

I've successfully installed Synapse 2.0 and Left click and right click works if you bind it to any other button except left and right click. And before i keybinded left click was greyed out but right click wasn't and still did't work.

Link to my razer naga interface View image: Razer *****


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Uninstall the Razer software and then test. That will rule out a Razer software/driver issue.

Also, test the mouse on a different PC without installing the Razer software.

Both will confirm the mouse is actually working.


----------



## Cersei (Jun 6, 2013)

Already uninstalled everything that has to do with razer completely. 

I tested it on another computer and it works but left click and right click is still not working properly


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Then I'd say the mouse is faulty. Basic operation (ie: movement, left/right click, scroll) are all supported by the generic Windows drivers. So if it's not working, it's likely faulty.


----------



## LoW_Shadow (Sep 11, 2012)

I had a similar problem with my Logitech G700.
Turned out that the Logitech Software overwrote all my Key Bindings and since they get saved on the mouse locally, re-Installing the Driver didn't work. 

I ended up using another mouse to re-assigne the keys with the Logitech Software and that fixed it. Maybe you can try something like that.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

LoW_Shadow said:


> I had a similar problem with my Logitech G700.
> Turned out that the Logitech Software overwrote all my Key Bindings and since they get saved on the mouse locally, re-Installing the Driver didn't work.
> 
> I ended up using another mouse to re-assigne the keys with the Logitech Software and that fixed it. Maybe you can try something like that.


Doesn't apply in this case. Mouse doesn't work on the original PC (with the software installed/uninstalled) or a 2nd PC.


----------

